# PECO Twistlock Point Motors



## FiremistSLK (Nov 29, 2019)

Came across the new PECO Twistlock point motors today. They look very easy to install and can be installed by one person with no "Trial and Error" point rod alignment issues! However, they are backordered EVERYWHERE! Including the PECO website. Has anyone used these Twistlock Point Motors? I am looking for a copy of the installation template so I can drill the mounting holes and prepare the base under the turnouts for the point motor while continuing to lay the track on the layout. If you can help, please post a copy of the mounting template for these point motors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This video shows how the new Twist lock Peco motor
works and how easily it is installed.






These would be a desirable replacement for the PL10 Peco
motors that, used under table, are more difficult
to align.

The optional micro switch would be a desirable 
addition. It can control panel and trackside signals.

As with every solenoid turnout motor you should
protect against accidental coil burnout by using
a Capacitor Discharge Unit.

Don


----------



## FiremistSLK (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes... I understand that the capacitor discharge unit must be used with them. PECO sells one as well. I ordered the motors with the micro switch from Walthers and was put on their backorder waiting list. But I was hoping someone has installed a few of these on their layout and has the installation template laying around. I could then use it to drill the mounting holes and then finish laying track. Then when the motors come in, I can just install them without having to tear up the turnout to drill the holes....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You could do as well or better with Walthers turnout machines that are also servo driven and are DCC equipped as well as including two micro switches for signal or indicator control.


----------



## FiremistSLK (Nov 29, 2019)

Yeah Michael, I know about those servo point motors from from Walthers. Thanks for your reply. I may just get going and purchase them as the end result will be the same (move the points) and they are currently available at my LHS. And for slightly less $$$... There's also a very good installation video for them on you tube.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tam Valley Depot also offers a range of servo-based products. I've been using them for 10 years now. They are a simple, plug and play solution with lots of options. And it's a Mom and Pop business with great customer service. You should definitely check them out if you are considering other products.


----------

